# Do you regret not having C.A. degree?



## p.bkr (Jan 8, 2002)

I am in the beginning stage of a big career change - from the IT industry to the culinary arts field. 
I have requested information from just about every culinary institute/academy and several colleges across the USA - so information is on the way.

To those Culinary Professionals who have a Culinary Arts Certificate - do you have any regret about not obtaining a culinary degree (associates/bachelors)? 
And have you found it more difficult to sell yourself in the culinary field without the degree? 

Much appreciate any advice/feedback.


----------



## cheftony (Jan 31, 2001)

I currently have an A.A.S. in culinary arts, but in my area of southern MN its not that big of a deal. Around here experience is a big part. I guess what I am saying is you need to look into the area you are looking at going. Even now though I think I would still do the same amount of school. It looks good on a resume!!


----------



## tetsuryu (Jan 29, 2002)

P.Bkr - It's good to hear that I'm not the only one. The IT industry has gotten ugly, and I figure now is the perfect time to jump ship and follow my dreams. I'm looking into the Baltimore International Colleges' Culinary Arts program.
Good luck to you!


----------



## p.bkr (Jan 8, 2002)

Much appreciate your responses.
I am new to the Chef Talk Cafe. Browsing through the forums, I've learned a lot about the culinary schools available. I'm seriously looking into the NECI in Vermont. 

I've been overseas for nearly 4 years and have been unemployed during most of that time --- so I'd say my IT career is pretty much history. I have managed to maintain a couple of my certifications during that time, but when Win2K came around, I just threw up my hands and said "forget it".  

Most of my 4 years has been spent in my own kitchen and finally realized that I LOVED being there....and I LOVE to cook for other people!
So, that's my story.


----------

